

Not buying it when the pilot tells you weather is holding up your flight? iPhone to the rescue! - amichail
http://www.salon.com/tech/col/smith/2007/11/16/askthepilot254/

======
Zak
I tend to believe the flight crews about the validity of the reasons for a
delay. I suspect they like being held up even less than the passengers do. I
do get a bit annoyed when airline policy demands that they shut off the
engines (and therefore the AC) while waiting on a hot summer day and there's
no cold water for the passengers. This is, of course not the fault of the
flight crew.

------
aston
Misleading headline. Good article.

